# Home with land, Just east of Nashville,TN



## shadowwalker (Mar 5, 2004)

Home and land for sale in Lebanon, TN. 28 miles east of Nashville! Country living, 8 miles from Lebanon/I-40. Two Bedroom,1 bath, with room to expand, over 1500 sq ft, built in 1920's. 5 1/2 acres. Electrically fenced garden, mature trees, large lawn with perennial flower beds, established greenhouse & produce business. Fruit and nut trees, grape arbor, hen house. Abundant wildlife. Old tobacco Barn. $150,000. Will email pics if interested.


----------

